# The Rapscallions



## Garand (Jul 14, 2009)

Here's the pack...Kaya (black dog), Nola (yella dog), and Pepper (undecided, but definitely pink under that velvet coat) - all rescues.










This was taken earlier this summer, so Pepper is still wearing her training harness..she need to have a handle during her wild phase. She's calmed down a bit now.

There are two cats around here somewhere...they stalk the dogs and back them down whenever they deem it necessary. I call them Level 5 predators, just because it sounds somewhat ominous.

Dave


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice dogs!  And great shot!


----------

